# Looking for thick walled 'commercial' espresso cups



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

I've looked everywhere online and cannot seem to find those lovely thick walled cups you get in the more quality coffee places. Does anyone know of anywhere online where I could get some?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Marc, where in the world are you then? HAve a look at these, although the picture does not show the thikness. they are made by D'Ancap and are really wonderfully thick. I use them. I am sure you can google the make and buy them un badged.

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/ancap-espresso-cups-saucers


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I've just ordered two these http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml which I think (hope) are the same style as the Londinium espresso cups.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are many styles here

http://www.ancap.it/en/espresso


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

billcoxfam said:


> I've just ordered two these http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml which I think (hope) are the same style as the Londinium espresso cups.


Are they espresso or cappuccino cups? The only reason I ask is that you mentioned espresso cups but coffee hit are calling them cappuccino ones. Just checking.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Placed an order for their double espresso cup and saucer from CoffeeHit.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MarcEvans said:


> Thanks guys! Placed an order for their double espresso cup and saucer from CoffeeHit.


Sorry I couldn't work out the ml to oz conversion although I knew it was bigger than 2oz.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the Londinium espresso cups and have ordered Ancap cappuccino cups to match. Sorry to confuse.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

I bought these recently - lovely cups (the espresso one's are really cool!) - maybe a little small for traditional 'UK' cappuccinos but they're nice cups:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nuova-Point-Cappuccino-Cups-Set-of-4-MADE-IN-ITALY-/271179809187?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3f239381a3


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought 2 pairs of Has Bean branded Inker espresso cups from a nice guy on here









hope they come uncracked!

also hope they are as good as ancap cups.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Huge range in Nisbets. Very pleased with heavy thick Olympia Kiln range. Like Denbyware.





Searching for "olympia kiln cappuccino cup" - Buy Online at Nisbets


Searching for olympia kiln cappuccino cup - Buy Online at Nisbets




www.nisbets.co.uk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Holy necroposting Batman


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Rincewind said:


> Holy necroposting Batman


😂


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

I recently had an espresso served in Loveramics at a restaurant. I went home and bought the Loveramics Egg espresso cup and saucer. It's porcelin but it's thick, they come in white plus 10 other colours. You can also buy them in sets of 6. Acne is another one that US coffee shops uses lots, haven't seen them here. Another great one is NotNeutral Lino, more difficult to find here but there are a few shops sell them online from UK. 

ps. 1 oz is about 30ml (single espresso)


----------

